# Diamoci del Lei?



## Brungilda

Buona sera a tutti. Mi e nata una domanda: se voglio mantenere una distanza con qualcuno сhe non conosco bene, o semplicemente non mi va di dare subito del tu? Come faccio? Si dice ' Diamoci del Lei"  ?  О come? C'e qualche modo di dire piu o meno comune? Io, purtroppo, non sono tanto democratica e non mi piace accorciare la distanza dopo 2 secondi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se la persona con cui stai parlando conosce la buona educazione, non dovrebbe essere necessario chiedere esplicitamente che ti si dia del lei.
Se tu dai del lei all'altra persona, questa persona dovrebbe capire che ti aspetti lo stesso da lei.
Non ho mai sentito nessuno chiedere esplicitamente di "darsi del lei", di solito si chiede di "darsi del tu", specialmente con persone non italiane che potrebbero trovare un po' complicato usare il LEI.


----------



## Brungilda

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se la persona con cui stai parlando conosce la buona educazione, non dovrebbe essere necessario chiedere esplicitamente che ti si dia del lei.
> Se tu dai del lei all'altra persona, questa persona dovrebbe capire che ti aspetti lo stesso da lei.
> Non ho mai sentito nessuno chiedere esplicitamente di "darsi del lei", di solito si chiede di "darsi del tu", specialmente con persone non italiane che potrebbero trovare un po' complicato usare il LEI.


Grazie, Paulfromitaly. Non c'e per caso qualche frase o modo di dire per spiegarsi meglio? Intendo, se io nel mio Paese voglio sottolineare apposta сhe mi piacerebbe mantenere un rapporto piu ufficiale, da noi si dice di solito "non abbiamo bevuto fratellanza". Significa prprio "diamoci del Lei"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Potresti dire "Mi sento più a mio agio se, per ora, ci diamo del lei".
Come dicevo prima, spesso gli italiani danno del TU agli stranieri non per poca educazione, ma per evitare di confonderli, specialmente se nella loro lingua madre non esiste il LEI (come in inglese)


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se la persona con cui stai parlando conosce la buona educazione, non dovrebbe essere necessario chiedere esplicitamente che ti si dia del lei.
> Se tu dai del lei all'altra persona, questa persona dovrebbe capire che ti aspetti lo stesso da lei.


Concordo, anche perché se «diamoci del tu» è solitamente un segno di invito alla confidenza (non sempre ricambiato),
al contrario «diamoci del lei» o, peggio ancora, «mi dia del lei» suona troppo altezzoso e scostante,
di sicuro non sarebbe un buon inizio per una conversazione, per quanto formale.
Dare del lei dovrebbe automaticamente sortire altrettanto dall'altra parte.
[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## Brungilda

Paulfromitaly said:


> Potresti dire "Mi sento più a mio agio se, per ora, ci diamo del lei".
> Come dicevo prima, spesso gli italiani danno del TU agli stranieri non per poca educazione, ma per evitare di confonderli, specialmente se nella loro lingua madre non esiste il LEI (come in inglese)


Grazie, e proprio quello сhe ci voleva!


----------



## ohbice

_Diamoci del lei _è scortese, è un rimarcare le distanze, e come sostiene chi mi ha preceduto è inutile nella maggior parte dei casi. Solo se qualcuno passa al tu puoi dire una cosa del tipo così: "Se non le dispiace preferisco rimanere al lei".
(Il tutto) Mi fa venire in mente una vecchia canzoncina, dove la frase "noi siamo piccoi ma dateci del lei" stava a significare, appunto, "siamo piccoli ma non prendetevi troppa confidenza". Ma il tono era scherzoso/giocoso... (Sì... Buonasera!)


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> spesso gli italiani danno del TU agli stranieri non per poca educazione, ma per evitare di confonderli


Un'interpretazione molto, molto benevola.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se la persona con cui stai parlando conosce la buona educazione, non dovrebbe essere necessario chiedere esplicitamente che ti si dia del lei.


 Sono d'accordo nel senso che non si tratta di un caso tipico o usuale,  per cui non credo che esista qualche "formula" o espressione fissa come chiedere  che si dia del lei.  Voglio dire che se grammaticalmente va bene dire "dare del lei (o *L*_ei_?)", alllora secondo me deve dirsi _così_, poi la formulazione della intera frase adeguata dipende dalla situazione concreta.  





ohbice said:


> _Diamoci del lei _è scortese ....


 Sì, ma ugualmente lo è quando automaticamente o inadeguatamente si dà del tu a qualcuno .... Ovviamente, è anche questione della cultura e delle tradizioni della zona di cui si tratta. Nella zona dove vivo io, e secondo le mie esperienze anche in Italia, non è usuale _automaticamente _darsi del tu a chiunque (tranne fra amici, giovani e  colleghi più o meno della stessa età, eccetera ...) 





Brungilda said:


> .... da noi si dice di solito "non abbiamo bevuto fratellanza". Significa prprio "diamoci del Lei" ....


Forse stai cercando un modo di dire (o un'espressione figurata) in italiano che esprime la voglia/esigenza di mantenere/rimarcare certe distanze (incluso il _darsi del lei_) ?

.


----------



## A User

Brungilda said:


> se voglio mantenere una distanza con qualcuno сhe non conosco bene, ...


Se vuoi mantenere una distanza con qualcuno che non conosci bene, gli dai del "Lei", e continui a darglielo. Basta e avanza.
Se invece è un invito a non usare il 'Tu', potresti dire:"Ci diamo del Lei? Grazie."
Se invece si pretende di mantenere una distanza è un caso diverso.
Come disse il colonnello:"Qui ci si da del "Lei"".
Ma esiste anche il modo di dire il contrario:"Qui ci si da del "Tu"".


----------



## bearded

Brungilda said:


> da noi si dice di solito "non abbiamo bevuto fratellanza"


Da noi ci sono alcuni modi di dire del tipo ''non mi risulta che io e Lei abbiamo mai mangiato nello stesso piatto / non mi pare che io e Lei abbiamo mai mangiato i fagioli insieme'' , però 1. sono espressioni molto sgarbate ed ostili, e 2. variano da regione a regione, e potrebbero non essere capite. Meglio usare - caso mai - frasi più gentili come quelle suggerite al #4 o al #7.


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Da noi ci sono alcuni modi di dire ... variano da regione a regione...


Oh mangià a ca' tua? (Ho mangiato a casa tua?). A volte ostile, a volte scherzoso


----------



## Starless74

«Che so' tu' fratello?» (Sono forse tuo fratello?) - anche questa molto rude, a prescindere dall'uso del dialetto romano.


----------



## Mary49

"Per cortesia, mi dia del Lei".


----------



## Brungilda

> Forse stai cercando un modo di dire (o un'espressione figurata) in italiano che esprime la voglia/esigenza di mantenere/rimarcare certe distanze (incluso il _darsi del lei_) ?


Grazie! Una spegazione molto dettagliata.
Onestamente, cercavo appunto delle espressioni figurate per rimarcare certe distanze. Una cosa che mi sorprende nonostante сhe io venga in Italia abbastanza spesso: come mai mi danno del tu le persone sconosciute? Perche mai? Non ho 15 anni e non li dimostro neanche! Di сhe "tu" stiamo parlando? In piu, anche quando comunico con uno piu giovane di me, gli do sempre del Lei. Questione di mentalita, dunque.



Starless74 said:


> «Che so' tu' fratello?» (Sono forse tuo fratello?) - anche questa molto rude, a prescindere dall'uso del dialetto romano.


quindi, si dice quando uno non ti dimostra nessun rispetto  e  per questo ti ha seccato? Guisto? Pero, puo provocare un conflitto, si?


----------



## Starless74

Brungilda said:


> quindi, si dice quando uno non ti dimostra nessun rispetto  e  per questo ti ha seccato? Guisto? Pero, puo provocare un conflitto, si?


È oggettivamente un modo molto brusco e maleducato di rispondere (e poi usa il "tu" a sua volta, il che è anche contradditorio...)


----------

